# 4 month old boer buckling not growning



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

i bought this beautiful boer buckling about a month and a half ago and he hasnt seem to get any bigger than when i got him. I saw him at two weeks and he was big and beautiful and when i picked him up at 9 weeks he was bigger of course but now he seems to be growing in every way but up. His dad is pretty good size as well as his mom and i am feeding the same as the breeder up until a few weeks ago which was grass/bluegrass mix. now its straight grass and up until a few weeks ago he was on pasture. he is very stocky and he is looking his baby look but still short. I dont want a tall draft horse but on the other hand i dont want a little midget. I havent wormed him yet, i am trying to figure out what chemical wormer to use as i have been using mollys herbals. He is upt on his shots and his mom was wormed and has her shots. He is to be my herd sire. I want to give him grain but dont want the urninary thing. Help!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You could start him on a bit of beet pulp and work him up to about a cup twice a day. Or
You could also feed alfalfa pellets and oats mixed 2 parts pellets and one part oats about 3 cups twice a day.
UC comes from imbalance in the Calcium Phosphorus ratio. Beet pulp is fine with grass hay and the alfalfa/oat mix is balanced.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree. Growing goats, especially boers who are famous for their fast growth, need plenty of nutrients. If they don't get everything they need they won't grow right. 

I show wethers who get feed, hay and browse. Mostly their show feed and whatever supplements they may need. I've not had a problems with UC in the 4 years I've been raising wethers. And they are supposedly more susceptible to UC than a Buck would be.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You may also want to treat for coccidia... its a stealth killer. So are tapeworms. We have had big tape worm issues. It makes they stop growing but they maintain their weight usually. As soon as I suspect it I start treating right away. I want to see a steady growth rate the whole way through.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> You could start him on a bit of beet pulp and work him up to about a cup twice a day. Or
> You could also feed alfalfa pellets and oats mixed 2 parts pellets and one part oats about 3 cups twice a day.
> UC comes from imbalance in the Calcium Phosphorus ratio. Beet pulp is fine with grass hay and the alfalfa/oat mix is balanced.


He wont eat beet pulp. I was giving both buckling alfalfa pellets, shreeded beet pulp and goat 18% pellets and they pick out the other stuff lol


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

You could try using Ivermectin orally/topically, It will kill all the parisites inside and out. Some goats are just slow growers. What I do if a goat isnt growing I seperate him from the rest of the herd put him in a small pen. And feed him what he will eat 2/3 times a day and then excersice him that way he will eat more and then put more weight on. Goodluck


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

FaRmEr FrEaK said:


> You could try using Ivermectin orally/topically, It will kill all the parisites inside and out. Some goats are just slow growers. What I do if a goat isnt growing I seperate him from the rest of the herd put him in a small pen. And feed him what he will eat 2/3 times a day and then excersice him that way he will eat more and then put more weight on. Goodluck


He is in with a same age nubian buckling and they get free choice grass hay and minerals. I am getting wormer tommorow and worming everyone. Thanks


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> You may also want to treat for coccidia... its a stealth killer. So are tapeworms. We have had big tape worm issues. It makes they stop growing but they maintain their weight usually. As soon as I suspect it I start treating right away. I want to see a steady growth rate the whole way through.


Can I use the generic ivomec on him since hes young or should I do safegaurd? The guy at the feed store who raises boers said to feed alfalfa pellets, goat 18% pellets and wet cob. Or should I feed him the show feed with the amoniam chloride stuff? Whats weird is I never grain my babies and they are a month older and way taller than he is. But he is pretty fat. Ill treat for cocci tommorow.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

For tapes id used safeguard at 1cc per 7lbs and give a follow up dose ten days later. 

He looks pretty stocky to me. I'd still treat to be on the safe side but he doesn't strike me as.one that is going to be a really tall goat. Look at his cannon bone length... its not too long so he.may stay stocky. Though I do agree, he looks small for his age. What are you using for coccidia?


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> For tapes id used safeguard at 1cc per 7lbs and give a follow up dose ten days later.
> 
> He looks pretty stocky to me. I'd still treat to be on the safe side but he doesn't strike me as.one that is going to be a really tall goat. Look at his cannon bone length... its not too long so he.may stay stocky. Though I do agree, he looks small for his age. What are you using for coccidia?


He is very stocky as was his dad. This photo was taken a few weeks ago. The bottle is outside but I think its sulmet? Dont have many choices here


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with worming him. And the 18% feed. He sure is a stocky fellow. 
Also I will throw out the fact that they do go through growth spurts. One day you look at him then all of a sudden he might look like a gangly teenager the next.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

nancy d said:


> I agree with worming him. And the 18% feed. He sure is a stocky fellow.
> Also I will throw out the fact that they do go through growth spurts. One day you look at him then all of a sudden he might look like a gangly teenager the next.


Thats true! My bottle baby boer doe was tiny then seemed like the next day she grew 3 feet! Lol I got the wormer, gonna weigh and worm and treat for cocci.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I would get a fecal done on him.......coccidia will stunt a goats growth and this is the prime age for it.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

still said:


> I would get a fecal done on him.......coccidia will stunt a goats growth and this is the prime age for it.


Wouldnt he have diareaha ect?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goatgirl21 said:


> Wouldnt he have diareaha ect?


 Not always.
Safeguard dosing is 1cc per 10lbs. 3 days in a row. If you give it and the Sul-met at the same time, the Safeguard will also help throw out the Cocci.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Not always.
> Safeguard dosing is 1cc per 10lbs. 3 days in a row. If you give it and the Sul-met at the same time, the Safeguard will also help throw out the Cocci.


So I do three days then repeat in 10 days? The bottle says repeat in 4-6 weeks. Should I treat the other guy with him? Oh and he only weighs about 45#  on a bathroom scale.


----------

